# When I read the sales pitch all I could do was shake my head and say what a waste of money and silly to boot



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 8/21/21 12:34 A.M. CDST

When I was 11 years old my father bought a 1911 with a permanent installed.22lr downsize conversion from our gunsmith for $40 or $50 to let me practice with to get used to a semi auto pistol with low recoil before progressing to larger caliber semi autos.

He sold it back to our smith at a $5 loss after our second range outing because of it jamming more than he liked and he was satisfied I had learned the operation of a 1911 plus safety procedures of handling a jammed weapon for him to clear it.

When he gave it back to the smith I remember them saying that the weight of the weapon and conversion and lower back blow compression. So he bought a normal Commander style 1911 and our gunsmith gave me a sand sock to support my arm comfortably on a firing line table as I acclimated to larger caliber hand guns.

Yesterday I got a surplus gear catalog showing a 5.56 AR 15 to .22lr conversion to "drop in conversion kit and two 25 round magazines so you can plink practice more and spend less and remove to restore to 5.56 for only $279".

Remembering how useless that .45 to .22lr 1911 was. I hate to think how a thing like this drop in kit would be in reality in false marksmanship and ejection jams.

I am sure they sell some of these. I just don't see the use or value of them if your using a AR 15. Practice with the 5.56 or .223 since that is the ammunition the firearm is designed for. and for almost $300 there are variety off.22lr rifle available while still leaving some money in your pocket.


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

I got to use a couple of those 22 conversions with my issue. M-16 just once in the mid 70s. I was surprised that it worked as well as it did . I recall the Szeged saying something about semi auto only. I don’t recall seeing any paperwork on it as the unit armorer just signed them out to us and off we went.
Fast forward 12 years on I shot a rifle match with one of those. Again it worked about as reliably as any 22 in my experience. The accuracy was decent too. Whatever they were it was something the army kept in inventory and used for local matches and practice ect. We always used the real thing for annual qualifications . I haven’t seen one since. The device was just a modified magazine and different bolt assembly that held I think 10 rounds.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

The AR kit replaces the upper. Meaning it's all designed for .22 LR. As are the slide replacements for a 1911. Both work just fine. 

Jeff


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the CMMG kit works very well once lubed , you need to be running a mill spec hammer and trigger spring 

GMMG also makes a barrel that uses the same receiver internal kit to get better accuracy 

if you goal is cheap practice on steel plates the BCG only kit works quite well 

if you want sub 1 inch groups at 25 yards you need a slower twist barrel , a friend has an 20 inch A2 style build with a 1:14 twist barrel and the old air force Ceitemer kit that uses inserts for the aluminum 20 round colt mags , he qualified expert at a shoot with it in that configuration repeatedly and did it all with the Irons , it worked great.

of course it is back-ordered 








CMMG Rimfire Barrel Bolt Kit AR-15 M4 Contour 22 Long Rifle 16 Barrel


The CMMG 22 Long Rifle Barrel and Bolt Assembly allow you to assemble an upper receiver into a dedicated .22 LR upper. No more switching back and forth....




www.midwayusa.com





they also sell complete uppers in 22lr which is the best way to go for accuracy 

the kits are fun CMMG Bravo Rimfire Conversion Kit AR-15 25-Round Mag 22 Long Rifle SS
start with a good spray of a dry lube like Hornady one shot on the entire BCG and spray it down each time you install it or it needs cleaning.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the Black Dog mags work well Black Dog Machine Sonic X Conversion Mag Nylon Feed Lips AR-15 CMMG


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I wouldn't buy a kit.
I did however purchase a Browning 1911 in 22 caliber and a Colt AR 15 in 22 caliber. 
Why? To train my wife and our youngest son.
Both work flawlessly, the 1911 is identical at 3/4 the size and mag dumps are/were a lot cheaper.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I bought the Colt AR-15 in .22 caliber when they first came out.
That was the biggest piece of crap rifle I've maybe ever owned, constantly jammed. Couldn't shoot more than 5-10 rounds in a row without an hang up.
Traded that POS off on something else and won't be buying another any time soon.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Fishindude said:


> I bought the Colt AR-15 in .22 caliber when they first came out.
> That was the biggest piece of crap rifle I've maybe ever owned, constantly jammed. Couldn't shoot more than 5-10 rounds in a row without an hang up.
> Traded that POS off on something lese and won't be buying another any time soon.


Those were likely made by Umerex, an airgun manufacturer that also makes cheap weapons for companies like Colt and Walther.
I hear good things about the S&W M&P ARs in .22.
A couple guys at work have the CMMG conversions and they love them.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

The CMMG conversion is based on the Ciener/Atchisson design. I've had a Ciener conversion for about 15 years and it works great. The Black Dog machine mags are a lot nicer than the metal mag that came with the Ciener kit.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

dry lube , dry lube , dry lube 

did I mention dry lube 

it is how your most likely to be happy with a CMMG kit function accuracy is a 1:14 or 1:16 twist barrel









Hornady One Shot Gun Cleaner Dyna Glide Plus 10oz Aerosol


Hornady One Shot Gun Cleaner with Dyna Glide Plus reduces friction, cleans grit, grime, old oil and gunk from firearms, loaders and loading tools. It...




ads.midwayusa.com





one shot, a gun brush and barrel brush and some gloves are all you need to keep it clean 

the gloves are because when you blast all the carbon off , it seems to imbed in the cracks of your hands in a special hard to clean way.


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

I have used 22lr conversion from 1911 to Ar-15, if a quality unit abs kept clean, they ran fine! Trouble is, folks don’t clean guns any more? It’s sad and a discrace to see what folks try to sell at gun show or even worse, put on the shelf to sell in a shop???


----------

